# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus an interview with Nic Brown of Scarefest



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: 

Episode 55 has all the latest news, plus an EXCLUSIVE interview with Nic Brown of the ScareFest (with special guest, the Unknown Scare Actor). It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry, don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------

